# dp + anorexia/other eating disorders



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

anyone else out there?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

yup...


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2005)

ur not alone!! i have dp/dr and 'bulimia' (im still tryin to come to terms with calling it that) and other 'eating issues', do u think the things r linked? or were u just wondering whether others had the same things together?

pink chick xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2005)

I have dp/dr and bulimia, my psychiatrist knows about the dp/dr but not the bulimia, I am too scared to mention it.


----------



## eclecticsheep (Sep 4, 2005)

i was anorexic but I'm definately cured.
anorxia started along with my depression 
It is easy to get rid of this desease 
and once u will u'll get read of a lof on anxiety
if u want pm me


----------

